# Evil Santa



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

Ho can I go about making an evil santa costume face and all any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jacks Attic (Jul 17, 2008)

A good start is obviously with a Santa suit. If you own the suit and are not renting it I'd suggest dirtying it up a bit. I also always thought that when the beard was pulled down under the chin it made the Santa look a lot less like Santa and more like a psychopath. 










Add some dark makeup under and around the eyes, add some scars and some blood and you're good to go. If you have the means gets some red or yellow contact lenses as well. Don't forget to top it all off with a blood smeared fake ax and maybe a present bag with a fake arm sticking out of it.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

As a kid I saw the Tales From the Crypt - All Through The House episode where a homicidal maniac Santa was on the loose. That santa scares me to this day.....I'd attach a photo but all pics are blocked here at work. Try doing a google image search for Tales From the Crypt Santa and I'm sure he'll come up.


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. Do a google search for evil santa and you will find an image of one with a cig in his mouth I want to get my face like that.


----------



## Jacks Attic (Jul 17, 2008)

LHALLOW said:


> As a kid I saw the Tales From the Crypt - All Through The House episode where a homicidal maniac Santa was on the loose. That santa scares me to this day.....I'd attach a photo but all pics are blocked here at work. Try doing a google image search for Tales From the Crypt Santa and I'm sure he'll come up.


That pic I posted above is from "All Through the House". I bought Tales from the Crypt - Season 1 for that episode alone. It's a Christmas tradition of mine to watch it every year on Christmas Eve. 

Also a remastered edition of Silent Night Deadly Night was released not too long ago, another good Christmas themed horror movie. Although the king of all Christmas horror movies is and will always be Black Christmas. The original of course.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL, figures!! All I can see at work are the red X's and no pics! Glad you found it though!!


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

I ordered some prosthetics and costumes etc. When it arrives I will try it out and post photos of my Evil Santa


----------



## Jacks Attic (Jul 17, 2008)

xxnonamexx said:


> I ordered some prosthetics and costumes etc. When it arrives I will try it out and post photos of my Evil Santa


Look forward to the pics.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Jacks Attic said:


> That pic I posted above is from "All Through the House". I bought Tales from the Crypt - Season 1 for that episode alone. It's a Christmas tradition of mine to watch it every year on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Also a remastered edition of Silent Night Deadly Night was released not too long ago, another good Christmas themed horror movie. Although the king of all Christmas horror movies is and will always be Black Christmas. The original of course.


I was going to say... I think that's from the Tales from the Crypt!
.

There's a company called Bump in the Night Productions and they make a really twisted Santa mask... Check it out:.
BumpInTheNightProductions.com - Licensed Products

I'm looking forward to seeing what you end up looking like!


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

I have seen that mask but do not think that is scary at all. Thanks for the tips and info hope to get the products soon so I can post photos.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

I always had an idea for Anti-claus a thin, blackbearded, red leather clad heavy metal Santa. The opposite of Santa. But thats just me.


----------



## halloweenfreak123 (Sep 9, 2008)

*So funny*

What a great costume idea....lol...I love it
I have always preferred off beat costumes.....

Make sure you stay away from kids though.....you'll scar them for life....lol


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thats the point scare the kids if they are bad they will get bad santa


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

halloweenfreak123 said:


> Make sure you stay away from kids though.....you'll scar them for life....lol



LOL....I used to design & build rooms for our local Jaycees haunted house and one year I wanted to do the whole twisted Christmas theme with a charred santa coming out of the fireplace........but the head hancho's shot down that idea real quick!!


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thats the glory of doing it at your own house you have the final say kids don't need to come but they do every year. We have the warning sign placed outside.


----------

